# E1 Frame Number



## Firefly55 (Sep 25, 2005)

Can anyone assist with the location of the frame number on an E1 frame? Is it an embossed number or on a decal or sticker?


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Firefly55 said:


> Can anyone assist with the location of the frame number on an E1 frame? Is it an embossed number or on a decal or sticker?



embossed and either on the rear dropouts or front derailleur tab.


----------



## Firefly55 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks for that. I have now located it and can confirm that it is on the inner face of the rear left dropout. It's not that clear, I must say, but that said, my eyes are not what they used to be !!


----------

